# Not a bad day...



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

rb


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I would show you a picture of me smoking in my garage last night freezing my ass off during the insane blizzard we had but it might put your coals out haha.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

first thing that came to mind was he took the pic in the spring than realized he was from texas.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

that was last weekend..  

but its pretty cold at the moment.. down to 34 i think at night..  almots had to cancel work and get the snow tires on ...

good luck to you guys up north..

rb


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... right about now I'd kill for 34 as a high, much less the night time low! 

I just need to move to the Caribbean.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a perfect day to me.



swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... right about now I'd kill for 34 as a high, much less the night time low!
> 
> I just need to move to the Caribbean.


Over New Years it hit 34 here in Central Pa, I was gladly sitting out on my deck having a smoke.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> first thing that came to mind was he took the pic in the spring than realized he was from texas.


Im in Texas and its below freezing here. My dog tried to drink from his outside water bowl and his face got stuck to the ice.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

I lost my dog in the snow here, and hes a full grown doberman.

Thinking about moving to TX actually, and everytime it snows here this much I think more and more.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> I lost my dog in the snow here, and hes a full grown doberman.
> 
> Thinking about moving to TX actually, and everytime it snows here this much I think more and more.


My dog is a Neo Mastiff, still only a puppy, but around 130lbs. His waterbowl is a 5 gal bucket.

But, we have had snow here the last 2 years. Not our usual sleet, but real fluffy snow. And no one can drive in it.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do envy you. 

This is my back yard. That is the roof of a 2001 Explorer!










A 130lb puppy? Good thing you live in Texas..lots of beef to feed the beast! My 50lb Aussie eats 3 times what my 100lb German shepherd does...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I am sitting on my patio with my 2 labs watching football and it's 74 degrees out and a few puffy clouds. I am puffing on an Oliva V churchill!

Yeah, Not a bad day!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> My dog is a Neo Mastiff, still only a puppy, but around 130lbs. His waterbowl is a 5 gal bucket.
> 
> But, we have had snow here the last 2 years. Not our usual sleet, but real fluffy snow. And no one can drive in it.


Oh man, my girlfriend had a Neo Mastiff. Cooper was around 170 at his prime. Cooper was not mini! LOL!:laugh:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

EricF said:


> I am sitting on my patio with my 2 labs watching football and it's 74 degrees out and a few puffy clouds. I am puffing on an Oliva V churchill!
> 
> Yeah, Not a bad day!


the only warm clouds i get are from puffing, cigar or not. it's turrrible i tell you.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Oh man, my girlfriend had a Neo Mastiff. Cooper was around 170 at his prime. Cooper was not mini! LOL!:laugh:


Mine had a 230lb stud, so Im hoping he will end up big. Awsome dogs, I will always have a mastiff atfer this one.


----------

